# I bought fish that died within 2 hrs



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

I purchased some fish and after I did the tranfer of the fish into my tank..they started going belly up. Is there any suggestion on settling a problem like in this situation?








1. The water is an ongoing water (It has not been replaced or a new pour)
2. Original fish on the tank is very healthy
3. Checked my Ph levels


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

If they were healthy when you purchased them, than it probably has something to do with your water. Unless you bought them from a big chain store that has a 15 day guarantee, than I would say you're out of luck.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

I bought them today and after the transfer, within 2 hours they started dying.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I would say it probably has to do with your tank. Did they appear healthy when you purchased them? Did you buy them from a chain store?


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

why don't u try checking ur ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates? did u give the fish time to adjust to the temperature before adding the water in intervals? sometimes the shock of new chemical balance can kill a fish in minutes. (trust me i lost 3 zebra plecos because of this and i will never forget it again)


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

did you acclimate the fish, or just dump them in?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

no heater???? possibly if so they tend to do quickly


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

I made sure I checked the Nitrate,Ammonia, and the Ph level of my water. I also made sure to wait about an hour and a half and acclimate them to their new environment. I bought the fish from some member here actually, I don't want to mention any names or put blame on that person, because I just want to settle this thing fairly. The fish looked shredded also when I placed them in. I could not check the fish due to he wanted to meet on a desired location, so it was hard to see the fish, yet I gave him the benefit of the doubt that the fish are O.K. since he is a member from this site.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

i'll post the pics soon. I just got this new digital camera and I'm uploding the software for it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

The only way i think it may be the sellers fault is if it was sick already and the stress from the transfer put it over the edge. However, the most likely cause was your tank.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

I told him to meet me half way. pay me back half what I had paid him and we are even, or give me the half the amount of fish that I just bought. I feel this is a fair settlement. I am open for suggestions.....


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

Nothing. The fish died in your possession so that's your problem. When you picked up the fish you should've declined to buy it if it was shredded up.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

Soulfly...If you looked at my previews replies, I think you would see that there was no way I could have checked out the fish. I never noticed them shredded up until they were in the tank. I gave the guy the benefit of the doubt since he is a member of this site.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Personnally I think it is like this ....
If the fish is living when you get it in your possession and it dies at a later time , it is not the sellers fault ....

Just to give you an idea that I am not bad mouthing you in any way is 
I just recently recieved a very beautiuful Specimen , I had acclimated him in my tank and was fine for a day or so BUT I noticed that he was getting stressed from being in there with my big fellas ....

So I took him out took and put him in one of my hospital tanks , that has been running for a long time/ that have housed my other sick fish from time to time with no problems .....

Well I woke up the next morning which was yesterday and found him belly up ...
The cause could be many things .... shock , water parameters, the fish just being really stressed out,.... etc...

Even though I just got him ...IN NO WAY IS THE SELLER RESPONIBLE FOR THE ACTION THAT OCCURRED .....It was alive and kicking when I got him , So I have to charge it to the game, and not cry over spilled milk...









I am very sorry you lost your specimens and hope that you can get started with some others in the near future







Good Luck

It should be a DONE DEAL.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

This is hustlur's little brother...I think we and the boys should pay a visit to this guy.


----------



## hustlur (Apr 28, 2004)

Please IGNORE!!!...he's just irate that the fish was supposed to be a gift today. He really is just pissed and never grew up from his gangster/mafia crap...








Sorry about that!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wow... this is a touchy subject... also it could possibly be both parties at fault. More than likely it was the housing tank that killed the fish. Before you sick your little brother (who does not know the situation) on someone... you should check out your own tank. you probably should have done that before you put the fish in it.









what kinda fish was it? poor guy


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i think soulfly and harley said it right.

even if you were meeting him somewhere, you coudl still have declined to buy the fish if it looked "shredded up" right up to the point before you handed over the money. as bad as you may have felt declining to continue the sale when seller had gone through the trouble of bagging the fish and meeting up with you... the responsibility still falls on you to stand up for yourself and not get ripped off. perhaps you should also have the integrity to work this out privately with the seller instead of bringing it out into an open forum where you're fishing for support.

like harley said, it's a sucky situation that you'll just have to deal with. i'm assuming that the seller is a private owner and you can't expect him to have some sort of 15 day warranty on your fish like a larger business. those types of sellers can do that and still profit due to the sheer volume of sales. here we're talking about one single sale.

sorry about your loss, and i hope you figure out how to prevent it next time.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Personnally I think it is like this ....
> If the fish is living when you get it in your possession and it dies at a later time , it is not the sellers fault ....










I agree


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i agree that it is not the seller's fault, but a good seller would split the loss with you... i think i would...

hope everything goes good man


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i agree that it is not the seller's fault, but a good seller would split the loss with you... i think i would...
> 
> hope everything goes good man


 So if you sold someone fish you knew were fine when they left you, but died when the buyer put them in his tank you would give some money back? I know I wouldnt!!

Personally I agree with everything Harley said....if you receive them alive and they die in your tank then its the buyers responsibility. I dont know who the seller was, but the majority of the members on this site take very good care of thier P's...hence why they care enough to be members here. And I doubt there would of been anything up with them when they left him.

It is your responsibility as a buyer to check them over when you picked them up...no matter where you are! Infact...I can;t think of a location where you couldnt open up a box or whatever and take a quick look. Would you buy a car without having someone taking a look over it first?!!?


----------



## fiaman101 (Feb 22, 2004)

Its never the buyers fault why should he take responsabilty?
Give me a break dude i woulnt give you sh*t. thats why you always check the fish out. if you cant well dont buy it. real simple huh


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

fiaman101 said:


> Its never the buyers fault why should he take responsabilty?
> Give me a break dude i woulnt give you sh*t. thats why you always check the fish out. if you cant well dont buy it. real simple huh


 I have trouble trying to understand

Itz tough luck Hustler...next time take a look at those fish in person...then make your decision...I would give you some fish out of simpathy if I was the seller...but I don't have to...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> I would give you some fish out of simpathy if I was the seller...but I don't have to...


 the seller wasnt a sponser on here...or a shop...he is just a member so I doubt he would ahve the fish to give


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

CraigStables said:


> x-J-x said:
> 
> 
> > I would give you some fish out of simpathy if I was the seller...but I don't have to...
> ...


 I know...if he has some extra..


----------



## sdjoey (May 17, 2004)

hey hustlr im not tryin to know your hustle but i know those fish seen them many times matter of fact i saw them 3 days ago swimming nothing wrong at all i think it has something to do with your water because there is no way in hell they died because he had anything to do with it.were they dead in the bucket,or whatever you transported them in? i dont think so because you wouldnt have bought it thats your loss bro i mean sh*t we all win some and lose some hell i bought a 275 dollar flower ray and a day later it died and what did i get out of it dieing? not a damn thing but damn sorry to hear,wanna buy another? but another thing is i know me and you talked about your little business proposition and tell me if someone says they die are you going to give them the money back? nopes i doubt it


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hustlur said:


> I purchased some fish and after I did the tranfer of the fish into my tank..they started going belly up. Is there any suggestion on settling a problem like in this situation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you should post your exact ammonia,nitrite, nitrate,ph, and tempature readings. I think something going on with your water.


----------



## piranhafreak (May 7, 2003)

what kind of fish was it


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I agree with Mr harley,just chalk it up as a lose, and move in.

I know it sucks


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

24" piraya







But seriously it's between you and the seller, next time just be more careful, hopefully everything works out for the best.


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

yeah, even though the seller sold you a bad fish, it's your responsibility to check out what you're buying before you fork over the money. it died in your hands, it's your loss.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Personnally I think it is like this ....
> If the fish is living when you get it in your possession and it dies at a later time , it is not the sellers fault ....
> 
> Just to give you an idea that I am not bad mouthing you in any way is
> ...


 RIGHT ON!.. if i bought some fish and they died when i put em in my tank. its my fault.. and i wont be askin for nothing in return.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry to say, i do agree with most. There can be many causes for this reason.. maybe the water perimeters from the previous tank to your tank is way different, maybe its the way you acclimiated the fish when you first put him in, maybe stress was a factor, maybe your tank wasn't fully cycled, etc. But as said, if the fish was alive when you first got it, then its something in your water that killed it. Im also not trying to bad mouth you, or mad you feel bad. Honestly, alot of us members went through this same dilema, one time or another. Its just a learning experience of the hobby.

_*Moved to Piranha Discussions*_


----------

